# Help from all you vegitarians!



## Myia09 (Jul 28, 2010)

So, I need help with this.

I have been trying since sixth grade to become vegitarian. In fact, my mother says that when I found out where beef came from I didn't eat meat for six months when I was 5. LOL!

I am facing a couple obsticals...but there is one that is the problem that I think is holding me back.

Right now, I have no meat in my house. This is NOT uncommon. I usually don't. If I do, it is pepproni ona frozen pizza, or a frozen dinner that is James only.

When I am at home, I have a lot less temptation to eat meat. 

But when we go to James's parents house (Which is every weekend) all they ahve is meat and junk food. His mom is overweight and has just TONS of junk..then they have a ton of meat. I can't afford to buy vegtables for both places. So it ends up I get to eat macaroni and cheese the entire weekend.

This is the third attempt with them..once before is when James and I first started dating and I was meat free for two months. they knew this, but didn't really offer any substitutions for me. I have asked, and I get a nice reply of "Well I am sure we can find something else"

but nothing else is found! I don't think they are trying to be mean..they are very (Not to prejudice..but I am trying to give generalizations) meat-loving, republican, I hate hippies and San Fransisco family. So while they are nice..I know they think it is stupid (They have told me) and so they don't offer me any help when I am at thier house. 

I don't expect them to buy me seperate groceries or fake meat (I don't use fake meat) but it would be nice if they could make more vegtables in thier meals. I ahve been buying salad mixes..but thats all I get. Mac and Cheese and lettace.

What can I do to stregthn the temptation over there? 

I think I am going to keep fake meat around for when I get hardcore cravings.. Idon't know how you all do it.

I don't really like red meat..it is chicken. My two favorite foods are chicken wings and fried chicken.

Also, does anyone still eat fish? I don't think I am going to give fish up.

Any suggestions or tips would be much appreciated!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not a vegetarian-I am a complete meat fanatic. I totally reiterate your love for fried chicken. What I wouldn't give for a bargain bucket of KFC, chips and gravy right now . I love all meats. Anything. Chicken, beef, lamb, venison, pork, fried, grilled, roasted....om nom nom. I love vegetables too though. And cheese....oh cheese. I would love to be a veggie, but i can't, BUT I love veggie meals and happily make myself veggie meals and love them.

I would love the idea of being a vegetarian though, purely on the basis that I don't agree with the way animals are kept here, but I just can't do it. What I do do, however, is buy ONLY free range eggs and free range meat when I have the choice. And of course, this goes without saying, but I do not eat veal or fois gras. Never in a million years. Like I would never ever wear fur.

What do you think, Myia, of maybe making yourself a meal the night before you go over to James', take it in a microwavable container, and just ask them to heat it up for you? You could make a vegetable stir fry with baby corn, noodles, mushrooms, water chesnuts etc. and can eat that while they are having their meat, or something really delicious like a fillet of sea bass on a bed of spinach and a buttery sauce or something? Or you could bring something that is really simple to make round their house, so they don't really have much to complain about- something that will really only need a single saucepan or something. 

I eat fish all the time; I adore it. Not as much as meat though . I love sea bass, sea bream, cod (I try not to have this though because its so endangered), salmon (om nom), rainbow trout, prawns, calamare, mussles- all of it. It depends the reason you are giving up meat.If you just don't like the thought of eating animals, then fish will come into that, but if it's the conditions the animals are kept in, then many veggies still eat fish because they are essentially free-range- not really any cruelty there.

I love to get a white fillet of fish (sea bass, bream, cod etc.) and wrap it loosely in foil, with a knob of butter, some herbs and seasonings, and put it in the oven on a low heat for about half an hour. Have it with some new potatoes and green beans or something. Yummy. Or fried salmon fillet with a creamy sauce.

Some of my favourite veggie meals include the quorn varieties of stuff, like quorn tikka masala and quorn lasagna etc. but also all the other things that don't include a meat substitute. Like a veggie stir fry which I mentioned above, a mushroom and haloumi burger (a large portabello mushroom taking the place of the burger, with a slice of haloumi, salad, all in a bun), greek salad is one of my favs- feta cheese, olives of both kind, thick sliced red onion, rocket and lettuce etc. Spaghetti with a red pepper and tomato sauce, with mushrooms is another fav. The sauce is divine and recipe from my mum . I think it's just red and yellow peppers cooked in a pan with onions, garlic and seasoning for hours and hours until they are mushy. Add some tins of tomatoes, and blend it all in a blender. It's so good.

Best veggie meal I've ever tried is Butternut squash risotto- it's just so amazing. If you boil the butternut squash in the water you use to make the stock to make the risotto, the whole dish just explodes with butternut squash flavours.

I know I am not a veggie but I hope this post helped you a bit!

Jen


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 28, 2010)

I went veggie for a month, but I missed meat too much so I stopped. But what I did for situations like this is just brought my own food with me so I didn't have to eat only what they offered. Bring something easy to make and that you really like.


----------



## Luluznewz (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm a pescitarian, meaning the only meat I eat is fish. I just want to clarify...you CANNOT be a vegetarian and still eat fish. A lot of people seem to think you can be a vegetarian and eat fish, but you really cant.

That being said, I love fish so I eat it. I felt like I had to get protein some how. Also, to be honest, I felt less bad for the fish. I think they are less aware of inhumane treatment and are treated more humanely to begin with. Also, its really beef that is contributing to the HUGE problem with the worlds food systems. 

As for your family, to be honest, I'm not sure if there is a lot you can do. One option though is to give them some recipes of things you think sound really good. These recipes dont have to scream vegetarian or anything. You coudl also cook food at home and bring it with you for yourself. 

I wouldnt expect them to do much cooking, thats just kinda how it works sometimes.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 28, 2010)

I was vegetarian and vegan for years so of course I can sympathize with you there. Do you think that maybe the reason your boyfriend's family is being resistant is that they think you're kind of saying their hospitality is not good enough for you and you require something better? I'm going through something similar right now- a friend I absolutely love like a sister is staying with us for 3 weeks before our wedding. As you can imagine, things are VERY busy since the wedding is 3 days away. I usually cook a lot and cook pretty healthy things, but with things being so busy, I simply don't have time to spend an hour and a half to two hours every night cooking, eating, and cleaning up from a nice meal. If my friend was not here, we would be having things like spaghetti, bean burritos, packaged curry over rice, or I would make a big casserole or soup that we'd eat for several days. Or even things like nice bread with salami, cheese and fruit. Easy and quick things. Problem is that my friend is very picky and won't eat leftovers and objects to all those foods I just listed for some reason. Objects to grabbing food at a fat food restaurant too. She says that she needs a nutritious, completely home cooked meal, which is fine and I agree that home cooked food is best, but I don't have the time to do that every night right now. It's very much like she's rejecting what we're offering because it isn't good enough. I'm sure that's not how she sees it though. If your boyfriend's family doesn't really understand where you're coming from with the quasi-vegetarianism, I can easily see them seeing it the same way.

Just something to consider. Sorry so long!


----------



## Ruby03 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am pescitarian (fish only) I do not eat animal protein. My boyfriends family are huge carnivores! We spends lot of time with them too. It is hard to say, I donât want what to eat what you have prepared to anyone, I completely understand how you feel.



Itâs silly but, I tote around a bag of past and a can of sauce everywhere I goâ¦ if I canât find anything to eat, I cook it up. Ben (my boyfriend) has recently joined me in becoming a pescitarian. That has made things with his family much easier. I share recipes with them and I love to make things and âtrickâ them 



I find a lot of my recipes on line. A site I love is www.vegweb.com. 


Good luck and congratulations on making such a healthy life style change!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 28, 2010)

I support the suggestion to source out free-range chickens and eggs in your area, and find a farmer to work with you if you are interested in eating your chicken.
Take a look around for a 100 mile diet group in your area; they often have great links in the community.

When visiting, maybe you can bring a vegetarian dish to share that you like? That way, if they hate it, at least you still have supper 

Shiloh, I think your houseguest is being quite inconsiderate... Throw her an apron and spatula, and she can make some meals for a change. Sorry you are dealing with that stress! :hug:


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 28, 2010)

Jen, that is a great idea to bring a meal there..not quite sure why I didn't think of that lol!

But mmm that recipe sounds really good!

Jessica, I understand what you are saying. I think I really need to stop and think what I want to do about it.

Well Shiloh, I never asked them to cook me a sepearte meal. It is just, they will make a homemade dinner with almost NO vegtables or non meat item! THey will make chicken..and maybe some rice. So I would be able to eat rice but they cook them together. I don't really ask for a sepearte meal, but maybe for them to be heathier htemselves and cook a freakin vegtable once and awhile! lol. 

But I also don't want to come off bad..I def feel bad to put them in that situation! :/

And I am sorry that you are going through that! Thoughts to you!


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks alisha for the link!

Autumn..I drive a scooter in 110 heat..I don't have the option of going out to a farm to get chicken. Nor do I have the money. We do have local groceries here, and I would love to buy organic/free range..but it is too expensive. It costs as much for 1lb of meat from a market as 1 huge bag of wal mart chicken that lasts me 2 plus months :/


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 28, 2010)

Up here, you order your chickens from the farmer about 8 months to a year in advance. That way, you don't incur the higher costs of on-demand meat. . 
Perhaps you can work a deal out like that?

The other thing is, when meat is super expensive, I tend not to buy it... helps me eat more veggies


----------



## degrassi (Jul 28, 2010)

*Luluznewz wrote: *


> That being said, I love fish so I eat it. I felt like I had to get protein some how. Also, to be honest, I felt less bad for the fish. I think they are less aware of inhumane treatment and are treated more humanely to begin with. Also, its really beef that is contributing to the HUGE problem with the worlds food systems.


The fishing industry has a huge impact on the worlds food systems and environment. I suggest you watch "The End of the Line". Great documentary about the fishing industry's impact.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 28, 2010)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> Up here, you order your chickens from the farmer about 8 months to a year in advance. That way, you don't incur the higher costs of on-demand meat. .
> Perhaps you can work a deal out like that?
> 
> The other thing is, when meat is super expensive, I tend not to buy it... helps me eat more veggies


Wow, Autumn, I didn't know you lived out in the boonies!!   

Everything is expensive where I live. Believe it or not, vegetables are MORE expensive than meat. Oh yes, it's possible. In fact, this flip of prices has been in place for about 1-2 years -- this phenomenon has been puzzling my family since the day we realized it at the market. It is really sad because New York City is the home of many, many poor families who simply can't afford a balanced diet anymore. Food stamps and whatnot included, sometimes you just have to pick what's cheaper. Veggies can easily cost you 0.89-$1.99 per pound. Pork chops? 88 cents a pound. Drumsticks? 99 cents a pound. It's really ridiculous, and I'm sure if everyone else in North America is able to get veggies cheaper than meat (from what I'm reading here), there must be some kind of gross middleman messing things up for vegetable distributorship in New York City. 

That said, I certainly eat meat more often than I should. Love meat. I LOVE veggies. One of my favorite foods on earth is soy and all soy products like tofu. I think I simply love FOOD too much to commit to being vegetarian. 

Myia, is it possible to go to your boyfriend's parents' place with a few bags of already-cut salad or something similar and bring it with you for the weekend? Pre-make all your meals and bring with you? There's a cooler with some picnic blue ice packs in the trunk of my car ALL the time because I can't bring myself to pay Manhattan prices for my food. I bring my ice packs, throw them in the cooler and drive out to buy my food and the buns' veggies for a week or two. I find it really handy to transport food.


----------



## BethM (Jul 28, 2010)

I am also a pescatarian. I only eat fish when we're out at a restaurant, and then mostly if there isn't a good veggie option for me to eat. (Restaurants that have no fish OR veggie option lose the business of, my husband, and both our families if we're all out to eat together.) I think I eat one or two fish meals a month.

I think I am lucky, my family is pretty accepting of my food choices. I've been a picky eater my whole life, so I think they're just used to me not eating something because I don't like it, or just because I'm not in the mood for that particular thing. Also, my cousin is vegetarian and his girlfriend is vegan, and they flat out refuse to come to family events if there isn't suitable food available for his girlfriend. They're actually really nice about it, I know it looks rude written out, but really, if they're going to be there all day, and everyone is eating, there should be something for them to eat. They do tend to show up early, bring some groceries,and cook up something delicious to toss on the buffet table. My husband and his sister both have different weird food allergies, so his family is just used to the fact that someone at the table might pass on one dish or another, it's not a big deal.


I agree with several of the things that have been suggested already. Toss something portable in your bag "just in case." I usually carry a Luna bar in my purse, which is certainly not a meal, but if I get to someone's house and all I can eat is some rice, a Luna bar is better than nothing. 

I also second the suggestion of bringing a dish with you to share. If you can find a side dish that you can make and share, I think it comes off more as contributing to the meal, rather than just refusing what they have offered. Just make enough so that if there is nothing else you can eat, you won't go hungry, and everyone else will be able to share it. Something like a potato salad, bean salad, quinoa, etc. I find side dishes to work well in these situations, so the host doesn't feel like you're trying to take the focus away from what they've worked hard to make. Make a little effort to find something they will like, and doesn't come off as weird vegetarian food.

As far as communicating with them about your food choices......I have found it's sometimes helpful to do things gradually, so people have time to get used to a new reality. If you're still eating a little bit of meat/meat products, maybe skip the piece of meat at the meal, but don't worry about the chicken stock in the rice for now. After they've gotten used to that, take it a bit further. 

I will never understand people who don't eat much in the way of vegetables. I have always loved veggies, even when I was very young. Even when I still ate meat, there were days when all I wanted was some veggies. I would always choose a cucumber sandwich over a ham sandwich. Maybe I'm weird, LOL.


----------



## BethM (Jul 28, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Everything is expensive where I live. Believe it or not, vegetables are MORE expensive than meat. Oh yes, it's possible. In fact, this flip of prices has been in place for about 1-2 years -- this phenomenon has been puzzling my family since the day we realized it at the market. It is really sad because New York City is the home of many, many poor families who simply can't afford a balanced diet anymore. Food stamps and whatnot included, sometimes you just have to pick what's cheaper. Veggies can easily cost you 0.89-$1.99 per pound. Pork chops? 88 cents a pound. Drumsticks? 99 cents a pound. It's really ridiculous, and I'm sure if everyone else in North America is able to get veggies cheaper than meat (from what I'm reading here), there must be some kind of gross middleman messing things up for vegetable distributorship in New York City.



Now that's just crazy!! My grocery bills have gone down a lot since we stopped buying meat. (My husband still eats it, but he is too lazy to cook it for himself, and I won't cook it for him anymore, so pretty much the only meat we buy is a little bit of lunchmeat so he can take sandwiches to work for lunch.) Of course, I'm also big into things like beans (canned and dry), and we eat a LOT of rice in my house. I do also try to stick to fresh veggies when they're in season. So, I only buy asparagus in the spring, peaches in the summer, etc. I have an awesome recipe for red curry butternut squash soup that I make frequently in the winter. I'm big into tofu, too. Cooked right, it's delicious! 

Here, veggies can run more expensive than meat, if you buy out-of-season stuff that had to be imported from Peru or wherever, or if you're expecting a plate of nothing but steamed veg to fill you up. But if you choose in-season items, and add a healthy portion of grains, pasta, etc., to your meal, it can be a lot less expensive than a similar meal, but with meat. Example, I add cooked lentils (from dried) to spaghetti sauce. MUCH less expensive than using ground beef.

If I'm down near the better Asian supermarket, I can usually get good deals on produce, too. Four tiny sprigs of basil at the regular store, $3. A whole big bundle of Thai basil at the Asian market, $1.50. It usually has to be used the same day, or the next day, but it's the right price, for sure! It's a little out of the way, but I have to go there for other assorted goodies anyway. 

I have another friend in NYC who joins a CSA every summer, she gets a big thing of fresh veggies every week. Not sure how much it costs her.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 29, 2010)

There are certain things that are like $1.00 a bunch and such but it's usually things like what you're saying - basil, parsley, cilantro, scallion or celery. Not something you're going to cook and fill up on. Broccoli, which I LOVE is ridiculously 99 cents a lb when cheap, $1.50 a lb normally, and I've seen it higher when I guess it's not in season. I love broccoli and I do love to eat it as a dish in itself, but it's a "heavy" veggie to buy at 99 cents a lb. When it's good, I like to look for a produce store that'll sell it in a bunch for a set amount, like 3 stems for $x.00 or something. Right now, parsley must be in season as I'm getting 2 really decent bunches for only $1.00. Drives me nuts to pay more for veg than I do for meat, seriously. Being asian myself, I do hit up the asian supermarkets a lot and sometimes things are cheaper there, but quality varies greatly. The asian veggies I love, like you choy and bok choy is something like 1.50 a lb most times.

For my buns I always, always, always get them romaine. In the summer it's usually ok, but in the winter, prices of romaine go up to 1.25 for a head, $4 for a bag of hearts (sometimes the head quality is so bad that I buy the bag of hearts). anic:

*sorry for the hijack!*


----------



## BethM (Jul 29, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Broccoli, which I LOVE is ridiculously 99 cents a lb when cheap, $1.50 a lb normally, and I've seen it higher when I guess it's not in season. I love broccoli and I do love to eat it as a dish in itself, but it's a "heavy" veggie to buy at 99 cents a lb.


Wow, broccoli is always sold by-the-head here. Averages $2-5 per head. Husband and I eat a lot of broccoli! :eats:


Kansas City has a fairly low cost of living, though.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 29, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wow, Autumn, I didn't know you lived out in the boonies!!


LOL! I'll tell the other 99,999 that we've been boonie-fied by a new yorker  

Yup, the city of North Bay is surrounded by fertile farm land. We've also got a local vegetable co-op. You pay in advance, they give you a weekly big basket of veggies, whatever is in season.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 29, 2010)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow, Autumn, I didn't know you lived out in the boonies!!
> ...


I gotta tell ya, as soon as I hear anyone say they go to a farm for any reason at all, I'm picturing rolling plains with Old MacDonald's big red barn and a chicken coop. :rofl: But... I do envy you the access to such local great quality and economical greens.


----------

